# Faux Marble for Nightstand



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No way would I ever use any form of contact paper on any table top.
Just not going to hold up.
There's also no way to get it to conform to a rounded edge.


----------



## lemon2891 (Oct 2, 2014)

joecaption said:


> No way would I ever use any form of contact paper on any table top.
> Just not going to hold up.
> There's also no way to get it to conform to a rounded edge.


What would you suggest instead to get a stone or other faux finish look?


----------



## Chance93 (Oct 7, 2014)

They sell paint kits that I have heard work well, I'd do a quick google search for it  also, I know they make faux marble kits to redo kitchen counters.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Why not get real stone? I think you would be surprised at how cheap it might be.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm not clear on this? Firstly, what does the other bedside table look like?

Secondly, the round marble piece you pictured, is that something you already have? ...does it have a marble top? 

Is the round wood that you purchased -- plywood with raw sides? 

Post a pic of the other table, I have an idea for you...also, what color are
the walls, drapes, shades, bedding etc...


----------

